
Little Jumping Bot Can Now Stick the Perfect Landing - stx
https://hackaday.com/2020/08/02/little-jumping-bot-can-now-stick-the-perfect-landing/
======
stx
Here is a video about this robot.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFmeHPVtK0o&feature=emb_rel_...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFmeHPVtK0o&feature=emb_rel_end)

